# Flamming Gorge fishing guides?



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

This year for Christmas, my brothers and I are wanting to book a fishing trip for our Dad and us to go on. Lake trout on the Gorge is what we are interested in. Does anyone have any experience or recommendations on an outfitter?
I have called two outfitters that came up on a quick web search and am waiting for responses.

Any info would be appreciated. Thanks-


----------



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have used Conquest Expeditions out of Manila and had a good trip.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Try Ashley Bonzer. He has fished the gorge for years. Here is his link.
www.flaminggorgefishin.com/


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

He was on Hooked on Utah last weekend.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah that episode of hooked on utah kinda sold it for me. Not only do I want to help cut down the burbot population but I have heard a lot of good things about Ashley. He will be the dude I contact when I finally get around to nukin some burbot!


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll have to give him a call. He was one of the first contacts I came across online. The website only has prices for up to 3 people. We will have 4. I need to find out if they will take 4 people.

Thanks for all the help.


----------

